# Louisville All Breed dog show



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I will be heading out to the show late tonight, I am not exhibiting this time but going to watch Tammy Simon show her BEAUTIFUL dogs!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh I am so envious. I love going to dog shows. Take lots of pictures and enjoy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how exciting!!!! Ta-Jon's Maltese are stunningly beautiful. Lucky you!!!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

That sounds like fun. I'm trying to find a dog show close to me but I haven't been successful yet.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

OMG the malts were wonderful! Pinball Wizard "Tommy" went breed 
friday shows winner ta-jon's pawsitively silly owner tammy simon adn john out of pinball wizard and ta-jon's oh silly me this was the winners dog 

second mellamalta-miloves dont tell harry owner schiffer harry and mildred 
-_____these were 6 to 9months-----_____________ 

12 to 18 mths

scruffy's validian money market owner katherine kasten cynthia landry this dog also won reserve

9 to 12 month old bitches
ta-jon's get re-al owner regina graff and tammy simon 

bred by exhitbitor bitches

ta-jons I've gotta be in my bonnet owner tammy and john simon be
best of winners I think ambers scribbling is hard to understand

she didnt mark open bitches 

best of breed comp 

best maltese bhe-jei's pinball wizred owner m . feltenstein and t. martin

best of opposite divines you are my shining star owner rick ly and melanie barnes 

best of winners I think is ta-jon's I've gotta be in my bonnet owner tammy and john simon 

I hope ya'll can make sense out of this post..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> OMG the malts were wonderful! Pinball Wizard "Tommy" went breed
> friday shows winner ta-jon's pawsitively silly owner tammy simon adn john out of pinball wizard and ta-jon's oh silly me this was the winners dog
> 
> second mellamalta-miloves dont tell harry owner schiffer harry and mildred
> ...


I made sense of it! Thank you for the results! I always look on infodog and Onofrio for the latest results but these aren't linked up yet!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=352840
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you were able to sort it all out. I left my book with my friend Amber to write the results in while I worked a bulldog speciality and ran back and forth.


----------

